# Reporting Posts



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Keep an eye out for trolls folks. We've had 2 in the last 12 hours and I expect more what with the recent news events.

Please don't respond to them just use the report post link at the top right corner of the post.

like this in the blue skin: 






like this in the green skin: 






FYI:


> An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.


Kind of a form of internet fishing. They post argumentative remarks and see who takes the bait.


----------

